# Carte De sejour working remotely in France for Malaysia Employer



## expat_singapore (Nov 26, 2013)

My wife has secured a Talent passport in France and we will be going there in April 2022
I am currently employed in Malaysia for my manager is ok for me to work from France , the same job I was doing in Malaysia

Reading various forums , One thing is clear that I will have to pay French tax and my employer has to pay SSN.

My query is can I work from France for 2 months until my application for long term visa is done ..or from day 1 I land this rule of tax and SSN is applicable?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

expat_singapore said:


> My query is can I work from France for 2 months until my application for long term visa is done ..or from day 1 I land this rule of tax and SSN is applicable?


Did you not apply for the visa at the same time as your wife? Technically speaking, you probably aren't supposed to be working in France until your visa is issued - however you also probably should not enter France until you have your visa in hand. 

A visa allows you to enter France. You need a titre de séjour - residence permit - in order to stay in France, but for most types of visas these days the validated visa (validated when or shortly after you first enter France) serves as your "titre de séjour" for the first year. In your wife's case, I believe her visa requires her to apply for the titre de séjour within 90 days of arrival in France.


----------



## expat_singapore (Nov 26, 2013)

Bevdeforges said:


> Did you not apply for the visa at the same time as your wife? Technically speaking, you probably aren't supposed to be working in France until your visa is issued - however you also probably should not enter France until you have your visa in hand.
> 
> A visa allows you to enter France. You need a titre de séjour - residence permit - in order to stay in France, but for most types of visas these days the validated visa (validated when or shortly after you first enter France) serves as your "titre de séjour" for the first year. In your wife's case, I believe her visa requires her to apply for the titre de séjour within 90 days of arrival in France.


Thank you for the reply
Yes our visa will be done together
And we will be eligible to work in France from the day we land.
Once we find the accommodation there, her employer will apply for residence permit card. 
My main query is my employer has asked if I can manage 2-3 months on the Malaysia payroll and then he will try for my relocation to Paris office ( He cannot do it now)
This 2-3 months can I work in France remotely and then resign from my job.
For this 2-3 months do I have to consider any other things with regards to France taxation and SSN.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Unless your employer either puts you on the French payroll from the start or registers as a French employer without a French presence, you may have to establish a business entity in order to work remotely like that. 

You could probably manage to work remotely those two or three months and then have the salary transferred for that period of time to the French payroll. But if the actual transfer to the Paris office should fall through, you'll need that business entity in order to pay your taxes and social insurances. I would be careful with this approach as you could wind up holding the bag for the excess charges as a "contractor."


----------



## mohsel (Sep 27, 2014)

When you both arrive, your wife will have her social contribution active from day 1 and you both (and the whole family if you have kids) should be theoretically covered for the CPAM health insurance.. also under her employer's mutuelle .
The employer will start the process for the TDS as the visa long sejour is usually 3 months for passport talent (at least was the case for me and a couple of friends) ... 
The TDS can come as quickly as 3 weeks or can take couple of months, hence it is always advised to push to start the process as soon as you arrive, do not wait for anything... Also don't forget to apply for DCEM for the kids if any...

Now, aside of that, you should as well start applying for health insurance in the CPAM where you have to provide proof you are in france for more than 3 months and your wife will provide her employment info together with the link to the social cotisation that has been paid (she will show 3 months payslips, don't remember if she should give some document from the employer or not...)
and until you get your temporary number (followed by the definitive one) you will pay and get feulle de soins that will enable you to claim what has been paid as you are covered from day 1 ...

True so far what I wrote has nothing to do with your specific question, but sometimes looking on the full picture of how things will be when you arrive can help.

As Bev mentioned, you have to establish some entity and doing that given you just arrived will take you more than the few months where your employer should re-hire you... however as you are entitled to work from day 1 of your arrival, you should ask the employer to get you to the french entity even as a consultant that gets paid from the french office, then he can switch you to a full time employee ... and your salary is versed from the french office of these first few months other than that it will be too complicated..


----------

